# Oh my GOSH! Top twelve this time, help us! Keegan J. the new Farnam boy???



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

http://apps.facebook.com/farnamhorsecontest/contests/118934/voteable_entries/24337992

Keegan had been picked into the top twelve semi finalist for the Super Mask 2 contest.

If anyone remembers last year we entered a photo I took for their first Super Model contest. We didn't make it, by a long shot but we tried and everyone here was awesome supportive.

Well looks like we have another shot, but this time we've made it to the semi finals. I'm so excited because it's a photo I took! Naturally. Right?









It would be so awesome to see not only a Friesian but Kee as their Super Model for their fly masks!

Okay, so we need votes now. BILLIONZ OF ZILLIONS of votes. All you gotta do is click the link and it'll take you to the Farnam facebook page. You click vote and if you would be so kind, click share! It'll ask you to allow Farnam and all you gotta do it his yet. It'll allow the direct link to Kee to be on your wall with your choice added text.

We can vote everyday! *Every 24 hours!*
http://apps.facebook.com/farnamhorsecontest/contests/118934/voteable_entries/24337992

I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to see him win or at least come close! 

It's awesome!







Thanks guys!

If you allow Farnam on your FB you won't get spam, or any junk. It'll just let the link to him go right to your facebook. 
http://apps.facebook.com/farnamhorsecontest/contests/118934/voteable_entries/24337992


This is the picture that made it into the top 12.












Here are a few from a Festival in July we did.

Friend of ours riding him in a costume demo.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Can you link us to where we vote?!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I will definitely be voting for you and Keegan!!! He is breathtakingly gorgeous!! But, you already know that  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Crud! The link WAS in there. What did i do with it?!

Refresh the post!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

voted!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Voted ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: I voted


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Voted! But if he wins you have to thank us with more pictures of him! :wink:


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Voted


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Voted. Handsome boy! Good luck!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I Voted - Rissa you have a gorgeous horse - Good Luck!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Voted


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I voted for you! Your horse is absolutely stunning by the way. You guys should totally win.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

We need the little stickers that you get after you go to vote for government offices :lol:

I voted for Keegan and looked at the competition. I think Keegan is the prettiest of them all.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I voted!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Voted


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Voted  Good luck!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You guys all totally rock!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Voted!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

WOW!! What a horse. I voted


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks! Every twenty four hours! Maybe we'll win.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Voted again...and bumping your thread for more people to vote :wink:


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Voted
Hes just beautiful!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Voted!! ill vote again tomorrow, hes lovely!!! so totally hope you win!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Voted again today. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Voted, and plan to vote everyday until it ends


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Voted, and plan to vote everyday until it ends



Thank you! Till the 18th!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Going to vote now Rissa and i hope keegan and his owner wins! and we need more pictures.. you know for motivation?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> Going to vote now Rissa and i hope keegan and his owner wins! and we need more pictures.. you know for motivation?


I second this! :wink:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Voted Again :3


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> Going to vote now Rissa and i hope keegan and his owner wins! and we need more pictures.. you know for motivation?


And I thrid...so the motion carries :lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is some motivation!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooooh such droolworthiness! VOTE! lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he is absolutly stunning!!! i voted. and ill vote again


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my effing god he is STUNNNING! If you ever need a babysitter/new owner let me know lol, oh and I voted!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I voted twice more


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bumping this up.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I think this is the last day! Vote your heart out.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Did Keegan win?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

did he?????


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Winners haven't been annouced yet. I hope he does but I don't think he will. 

Ya'lls support and votes have been so awesome. <3


----------

